# We have Vizsla puppies



## pzvt (Apr 24, 2012)

Purebred Vizsla's. Litter born 4/12/12 ready 8 weeks later. 3 females (already sold) and 6 males (remaining). We are not Vizsla breeders - we did this because we love the breed and our dogs - we wanted 2 puppies. Cost depends on total bills. Pedigree available for both parents.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Pedigree available for both parents.


Can you post their AKC registration numbers? Always interesting to see how many East Coast and West Coast Vizslas have common ancestory going back five generations.

My Bailey is *SR51369806*

You can enter that number into Vizslapedigrees.com  and do a search and come up with his full pedigree.

Interesting to see yours. Congratulations on the litter.

Welcome to the Forum.

RBD


----------



## pzvt (Apr 24, 2012)

Boy Ripple is SR41941206
Girl Star is SR49758904


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

@RBD: Does the website only work for fully registered Vizslas? I tried putting in Riley's registration number and it came back with "0" results. She is on a limited registration.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Boy Ripple is SR41941206
> Girl Star is SR49758904


pzvt,

You might want to double check the numbers. No matches found in the database.

Threefsh, limited registrations would not be in the database as it is used for breeding and only fully registered dogs / bitches qualify. You can ask the breeder you got your dog from to petition the AKC to change it from limited to full. It is under the rules of the AKC.

"By Vizsla Owners for Vizsla owners"



> All Pedigree Data is Public Domain; if you would like to submit pedigree data, you may email the information to [email protected]
> understanding that the information will become part of the public domain.


Health checks, and OFA data is also in the Vizslapedigree site as you can see on Bailey's.

If it a fully registered Vizsla it should be in the data base. If not, ????

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If the bloodline hasn't been in any competitions then they may not have submitted pedigree data.

The Orthopedic Foundation has a website also. Just enter the dogs AKC registration numbers.
http://www.offa.org/


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

vizslapedigrees.com & offa.org will only have the information of dogs that have had xrays submitted to OFfA. If the dogs have not had OFA screenings, their information will not be available on either sight.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The OFA has no record either. So I would have to assume that the parents have no health certifications. If I'm wrong please correct me.

This is what I like to see in a breeder.
http://vermilionvizslas.com/Puppies.htm

Clear information that can be easily researched.
Puppies that have been introduced to new things before they ever go to their new home.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Pvzt - welcome to the forum - for me this site is to share imformation and not to sell puppies - not knowing the forums position on advertising of puppies listed forsale here - this is just my opinion!
The rest of my opinoin- There is a big differance between a member asking help in finding a breeder than a breeder or puppy mill posting here to sell their pups - just by being on this forum it may give them more creitbility than they desirve!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

New puppy buyers and folks that are looking at getting a Vizsla.

Learn from this thread. If the opening post folks (pzvt) want to come back and let us know they have done all the steps and spent the thousands of dollars and countless hours of study and research that it takes to create a healthy litter of puppies, great.

If not, read the links and thoughts of other long time passionate Vizsla owners.

Pzvt, without OFA and health tests, how do you know? Without field trial and confirmation information on pedigree, how do you know?

My .10 cents. Five times more than I offer up on most subjects.

RBD


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Threefsh, limited registrations would not be in the database as it is used for breeding and only fully registered dogs / bitches qualify. You can ask the breeder you got your dog from to petition the AKC to change it from limited to full. It is under the rules of the AKC.


I hope this isn't considered hijacking the thread, but what would be the purpose of a full registration other than breeding?


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I just tried entering my puppy's SR number into vizslapedigrees and it also came up with 0. My puppy is on full registration. 

But I remember when I first started talking with my breeder, she mentioned that this site is relatively new and doesn't update that quickly. Maybe that's the reason?

Also, made me wonder - who's supposed the submit the SR, the breeder or the owner?

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Try the dam and shires SR numbers. They should come up. If you own a puppy then he wouldn't be old enough to be OFA'd.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> Try the dam and shires SR numbers. They should come up


Yes, those are there going back to I think the 1970s... I thought about writing down an "all generations" pedigree once from that site but gave up when I realized how much work that would be! LOL

I wonder why they won't take a pedigree until it's OFA'd. Makes them a carbon copy of OFA then, doesn't it?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

3fish - There is none - even with limited registration the the breeder should give a copy of bitch and sire pedigree that he showed you when you were thinking of getting one of his pups - with full you can keep up at akc but a good breeder when you ask will be pleased to keep you updated on the pedigree of all the pups from his operation - most good breeders give you at the time of purchase the option of going to full registration in the future for the difference in price between between full and limited registration hope this helps


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

@RE: That does help, thanks!  Both sire/dam are fully registered and OFA certified. They have good pedigrees. I'll have to ask our breeder what the option to go full registration would cost.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Some breeders will change it full registration after the dog is OFAd and/or holds a title. Others will only do it but have an extensive contract. Its to stop people from carelessly breeding.
Its more of you have to prove your a responsible owner before they trust you with full registration.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I found both the sire and dam of Pippa on the Vizsla pedigree web page.  Interesting stuff.

Can someone remind me the percentage you want to work under for the inbreeding part? It appears that Pippa is less than 8 percent and I am thinking that is good, but want to be sure...

Thanks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - thank you for SUGAR COATING your last post LOL - But as usual for this FORUM some great information was made available to the members - types of registration - pedigree research - ofa - one of many starting points ( LOVE that word are we in the field ? ) for future V owners looking for a breeder - I should of just said if I wanted to be member of retail site I would have gone to COSCO ( ? Is that an advertisement ) LOL


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.

Ken


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ken,

You make a good point. When I was talking to our trainer the other day, she said that she can no longer recommend golden retrievers as an overall breed to families due to the severe inbreeding they have endured. She says that the high demand of goldens and with many people wanting a certain color of goldens, the dogs are developing unwanted traits - possessiveness, aggressive behavior, etc. (which has not been typical of a golden historically). My dog walker has also mentioned to me that his worst behaved dogs are goldens. Just an interesting idea to think about...and not something I would ever want to see happen to the Vizsla. While we are not thinking of breeding Pips, we are thinking of getting another Vizsla some day...it would be interesting to read some more articles about inbreeding and how inbreeding for specific traits (coat color, field champion, etc.) can affect, in both positive and negative ways, the breed as a whole.

Christina


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

This is fun!  Hadn't looked at these websites in a while. Actually, after looking at Sophie's pedigree and all the great titles, excellent hip, thyroid, and cardiac results, inbreeding 0% and 3.3%, etc. reminded me of one thing. Perfect-looking pedigree doesn't guarantee a "perfect" puppy. My sweet Sophie had great timidity issues and was extremely submissive, but the breeder knew she'd be in good hands with us. After all the hard work, I can't imagine my life without her. She's such a great and loving dog. Now, we'll see how our other little "devil" will turn out


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Pippa the coeficient of inbreeding does not have a set percentage which is good or set percentage is bad, though people often claim one camp or another. For example, the top all time producer of FC and DC's in the breed had a COI of nearly 60%. Some people loved him, some envied him but an awful lot of people bred to him.
> There are many variables that go into deciding whom to breed and for what desired outcome. I wish it were so easy as deciding on a statistical number.
> 
> Ken


That stud would be ET, and from looking at their website in the past it shows there is still some frozen.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

pippa31 said:


> Ken,
> 
> You make a good point. When I was talking to our trainer the other day, she said that she can no longer recommend golden retrievers as an overall breed to families due to the severe inbreeding they have endured. She says that the high demand of goldens and with many people wanting a certain color of goldens, the dogs are developing unwanted traits - possessiveness, aggressive behavior, etc. (which has not been typical of a golden historically). My dog walker has also mentioned to me that his worst behaved dogs are goldens. Just an interesting idea to think about...and not something I would ever want to see happen to the Vizsla. While we are not thinking of breeding Pips, we are thinking of getting another Vizsla some day...it would be interesting to read some more articles about inbreeding and how inbreeding for specific traits (coat color, field champion, etc.) can affect, in both positive and negative ways, the breed as a whole.
> 
> Christina


Breeding for one characteristic only will be a down fall to any breed. Then you would need to look at the owner that bought for color only. How much do they know on caring for that breed, considering it was bought as eye candy.Then look at the breeder that bred for color only disregarding other traits.
There is a up and down side to line breeding. One is to improve the over all breed, the other is money motivated. Then you have people that are kennel blind. Meaning the can't see any farther than the dogs in their own kennel when it comes to breeding.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Very interest thread - I am not knowledgeable on the pros and cons of inbreeding, but the last two Danes we have had are very line bred. Over the last 20 years lots of health issues have become apparent in the breed - some (me include) would say this is due to line breeding.

Although we love our Danes, with all the issues it was time for a change. Having done a lot of research. I found that Vizsla in the UK and in particular the wirehaired vizslas have few health issues and their life span is very good. No breed is problem free but I was impressed with the statistics for the Vs. Ours is 0% line bred which I am very happy about - whether he is a good specimen is to me not too important (he has 4 legs, head and tail), however temperament is important to me and I liked the fact that his mother had several working trials certificates and the father had won 2 CCs - so hopefully something good came out of that!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

P.S. to my last post - REM - gosh i wish I knew that Coscos sold Vizslas that would have saved me two x 10 hour drives to get said Vizsla ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hot - when cosco starts selling V's we are all lost! but it will V more convenient ! LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

To the original poster...............

Whenever most Vizsla owners or breeders hear stories which commence with "We wanted a puppy, so we bred our Vizsla with another" it can raise alarm bells. Now, before you become defensive please allow me to explain.

Most vizsla owners and probably ALL professional Vizsla breeders are very selective as to which lines they breed with and to. A lot of research, or what I would term "due diligence" is carried out prior to commencing with a mating. The obvious reasons for this is to attempt to produce litters which have not only the best possibility of remaining healthy dogs who live long and happy lives, but also to retain the qualities all Vizslas should posses. 

Now, I am not suggesting for one moment, that you have not done your due diligence, however, the wording of your post is suggestive that due diligence may not have been conducted and the mating was potentially conducted with whatever bitch or dog you had access to.

So, having said that, this is potentially the reason so many questions are being asked about the pedigree, so as to be able to determine that the appropriate steps have been carried out and that these pups have been bred to meet those standards which most Vizsla owners and breeders strive to maintain. 

The fact that you have not been back in to address a lot of these questions, is also ringing alarm bells. Perhaps popping back in and filling us in with the information requested may produce a more positive response and may even provide you with some forever homes for the pups remaining. 

I am truly hoping that due diligence has been carried out and that you have not just bred with any dog/bitch to produce the pup you so strongly desired. This is the exact reason a lot of breeders here in Australia refuse to provide pups to people without spaying/neutering. It's also why a lot of entire Vizslas are sold on a limited register too. 

I was lucky enough to be considered an owner who had strong views on the retention of the breed traits and my breeder allowed us to have our first boy intact. Would I breed with him though??? I doubt it and that is for a number of reasons.

1. He has some faults, a small white chest patch, allergies and a cow-lick in his coat which runs down the back of his neck. (Vet suggests it is not a genetic thing, but more than likely he and his sister who has the same cow-lick on her forehead, were joined in the sack at some point in their growth in the womb.

2. He has no championships behind him. While his father and mother are both Australian champions, he has not even been entered into a show, let alone won a title. This also extends to other disciplines such as field trialling and tracking, etc. 

You also may have been very lucky with your match up and may have pups which meet all the above criteria, but without the information being provided by you, the only conclusion most of us can draw is that you are a back yard breeder with little to no understanding of matching sires and dams. So please come back and ease our worries with the information and set the records straight.

If we don't see that information, then we can only assume the worst.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ozkar,

Your really are the politician of the bunch. I'm much too direct for most people.

I've ask the moderator to delete the phone number already of the OP. Some might think I am being picky to some nice folks and being rude.

Spam is spam. Dogs or male enhancement drugs. No difference. 

Quality is hard earned. The standard of the Vizsla must be fought for and not compromised. Period.

But the OP did make for a good round of posts!

For that I thank them.
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar - RBD - How can a post about as far as I can tell ( sell my puppies ) be so good ! LUV U Guys !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Boys............. (ooohhh...I forgot...that term is slightly racist in your neck of the woods....but it's not here in Oz, it's a term of affection) It was a mighty effort not to just let fire with both barrels loaded with full charge.....  

The fact that the OP hasn't been back might be indicative...........


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ozkar - Thank you for not putting - RED _ COPPER_ or RUST in front of NECK - LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You and Hobbsy should be bloody comedians!!! Christ you blokes make me laugh!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Ozkar,
> 
> Your really are the politician of the bunch. I'm much to direct for most people.
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Whoooowhhh!!!!
The 'POWER' of a Global Moderator is emence..........

Only the powerfull OBI-WAN KENOBI has similar powers

"Obi-Wan is a great mentor;(I think it's supposed to mean moderator!!) as wise as Master Yoda, and as powerful as Master Windu."

??? ??? ??? :-\ :-\


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes....the force is strong in that one.................  

JHC, ya can't half tell what age we grew up in.......  

Off topic..... back to the OP.......... where are the pedigrees??? I'm sure if they are up to spec, there might be someone who puts their hand up for a pup.........  Get your arse back in here and fill in some blanks for us.....


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

From a post "Support Hobby Breeders" under Comparison between Backyard Breeders and Hobby Breeders.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/search?q=backyard+breeders


"...And please don't breed out of greed or ego or for any reason other than to improve the breed (i.e., to make the puppies better than their parents). Most purebred dogs, and of course, all mixed-breed dogs, should not be bred. The majority of dogs have some defect (in structure, temperament, health) that should not be perpetuated.

Dogs used for breeding should be free of all defects - that's the definition of quality. ("Papers" mean nothing; They are simply, and nothing more than, birth certificates. Plenty of dogs have "papers," but are so poorly bred they actually look like mutts.) *And no human should ever breed any dog without veterinary/laboratory testing and pedigree research to be sure that dog is free of (and not a carrier of) genetic defects. FAILURE TO TEST/SEARCH FOR INHERITABLE HEALTH PROBLEMS IS THE NUMBER ONE MARK OF A BACKYARD BREEDER. IT IS ALSO THE MOST DAMAGING TO CANINES, AND THE MOST HEARTBREAKING TO PUPPY-BUYERS, WHO END UP WITH YET ANOTHER GENERATION OF POOR-QUALITY DOGS WHO TOO OFTEN DEVELOP EXPENSIVE, EARLY HEALTH PROBLEMS AND OFTEN DIE PREMATURELY.*"

The recent surveys that place the Vizsla in the #5 and #2 spots as best dogs for families will put much pressure on some folks that know how to breed for money. They will look at articles like the ones referred to earlier this week and see a Vizsla as a potential pot of gold. Of course to make a profit you have to keep your production costs low so you can sell "under" the general market price of the "Hobby Breeder." Inexperienced buyers who want a good family dog will look at the SPAM internet "We have Pure Bred Vizsla Puppies CHEAP. Call (999) 987-6554 and we will ship you a pup upon receipt of cash or credit card payment."[/color]

Is this the Vizsla community we want? I've been "lucky." Bailey and Chloe are very healthy. Our vet bills have been minimal. They are strong and can run all day long with me. They are great around my grandchildren (after much socialization) and we couldn't be happier. But we didn't get a cheap "knock off" of a Vizsla.

Ok. Sunday morning preachin' over. Continue enjoying your Vizslas. For us it is another three hour hike in the hills.

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As much as I love the vizsla breed and my own red dogs, I hate to see them make the top list on publications. That means more breeders that know little about the breed and more buyers in the same boat. In the end that equates to more vizslas in shelters. The rescues can only handle so many dogs at a time. The ones with sever temperament or health issues will wind up being put down. All this because they made it into the top 10 family dogs.

Although they are the perfect breed for me, I don't think they are for a lot of families. I'm retired now and have plenty of time for my dogs. Ten years ago that wouldn't have been the case.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

To respond to the above two posts.....

It's happening here in Oz. The Vizsla has started to attract those who have to have the latest "Cool" accessory, this time being a Vizsla. It was Dalmations when 101 Dalmations hit the screens, then it was designer pups like Labradoodles and now it looks like V's are the in thing.

The only thing we can do, is to remain as insular as we can, encourage the good breeders, discourage the bad. Educate every person we come into contact with, by putting the fear of god into them about how much work a Vizsla is ........We all tend to do that now from what I can see and read in here    and hope that not too many D---heads end up with a Vizsla.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I found this post informative! This post made me think a little.

*What can I do to help the Vizsla breed?... I can help by supporting only honest and responsible breeders.*

Many thanks you guys for the info contributed


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The Vizsla- Beautiful / yes - Perfect for every family / no - an elites wrist candy for the rich / I hope never ! in the top 5 or 10 of pups / I hope never - after 45 yrs of owning a V I could go 5/6 yrs without seeing a V in the field - have I ever bred / no - after 1000/yrs of breeding a hunting and companion dog - why would anyone want to change this - the answer is profit - the PUP is off the porch and we all need to be careful for the breed!


----------

